# this is my pigeon and vedio



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

welcome
this is my pigeon and vedio

first vd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dGp31Fdfo4


second vd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wpfC71suBc


thank you
iyado


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG! THAT SONG ON THE FIRST VIDEO! It reminds me of my little brother! He plays it all the freaking time! I'm kind of sick of hearing it! LOL  

Great video though. You have some nice looking pigeons... 

I looked at your other videos.. The Pigeon sex *mating* video was funny. Especially that fact you add the hearts around it!!!! Nice touch!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

You have some gorgeous birds!

I would be concerned though about the possibility of ill-health to your lovely birds due to the amount of fecal waste in their living quarters. Just my opinion.

Lindi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Rooster2312 said:


> You have some gorgeous birds!
> 
> I would be concerned though about the possibility of ill-health to your lovely birds due to the amount of fecal waste in their living quarters. Just my opinion.
> 
> Lindi


They are very beautiful birds. They look nice and plump too.
I do agree with Lindi that you need to clean up the droppings. I know that it can be difficult to keep the coop clean with so many birds. I struggle with it myself. I've just made it part of my daily routine to clean up the droppings on a daily basis. That way it doesn't get too overwhelming. In the long run you will may save yourself the heart ache of sick birds. Also, it's important to wear a mask when cleaning up.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It will be safer for you if you dampen down the droppings before scraping them up. Fecal dust can trigger off the sensitisation that leads to pigeon lung disease. 

Lovely birds. Pigeons are always so busy!

Cynthia


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sometimes the droppings accumilating like is not so bad. It helps the pigeons inmune system. But it sould not be allowed to get out of hand.


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks you all>>>>>


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey you need to clean up! and organize looks kind of messy.....


----------

